# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  "В бой идут одни старики" на youtube

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6sOLGSSAYU    *Как-то летом на рассвете*
Заглянул в соседний сад,
Там смуглянка-молдаванка
Собирает виноград.
Я краснею, я бледнею,
Захотелось вдруг сказать:
"Станем над рекою
Зорьки летние встречать". 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клён зелёный, лист резной,
Я влюбленный и смущенный пред тобой,
Клён зелёный, да клён кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый, резной! 
А смуглянка-молдаванка
Отвечала парню в лад:
"Партизанский молдаванский
Собираем мы отряд.
Нынче рано партизаны
Дом покинули родной,—
Ждёт тебя дорога
К партизанам в лес густой". 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клён зелёный, лист резной,
Здесь у клёна мы расстанемся с тобой!
Клён зелёный, да клен кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый, резной! 
И смуглянка-молдаванка
По тропинке в лес ушла.
В том обиду я увидел,
Что с собой не позвала.
О смуглянке-молдаванке
Часто думал по ночам...
Вдруг свою смуглянку
Я в отряде повстречал! 
Припев:
Раскудрявый клён зелёный, лист резной,
Здравствуй, парень, мой хороший, мой родной!
Клён зелёный, да клен кудрявый,
Да раскудрявый. резной!

----------


## Lampada

Сайт памяти Леонида Быкова  http://www.leonid-bykov.ru  
Кадры из фильма "В бой идут одни старики": http://www.leonid-bykov.ru/fight/2.htm

----------

